# Paint a bow anyone?



## TedBoezaart (Jun 5, 2006)

A few guys on here have used Duracoat for the risers and Duraflex for their limbs with very good results...

Just remember that on a lot of bows it voids your warranty.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

i use to work at a bodyshop and you can get a "flex additive" for just about any paint. it would also be just about imposible to get tiger stripes in a bow its width is smaller than the spray from the gun. use a base clear 2 stage process and use the flex add.
a shop would probably shoot it for ya for about 50 with material, most would have extra paint on hand of just about any color from past jobs.. good luck


----------



## rigwelderstaco (Dec 18, 2009)

my dad did his with good old krylon flat colors. used leaves to give it a pattern. worked great and has lasted for about 5 or 6 years now.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just repainted mine last night and rattle canned and satin finished it in my basement...i will post pics of it tomorrow but i think it looks AMAZING!! It is my hunting bow so that's why i used the satin finish to keep down the high gloss shiny look!! I think you will do fine with rattly canning it...it's all about how long you want to take the time to do a good job not the paint...


----------



## rigwelderstaco (Dec 18, 2009)

The power of Krylon!!


----------



## pipercub17 (Jan 5, 2010)

Endura paint


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Not quite a bow, but....*

Painted this Remington 788 in 223 Rem for coyotes. Only took about 6 hours total. Sorry for crappy picture.


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

just try the sharpie trick works great. lol


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

heres a pic of my recurve i painted its been painted for about a year now.


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

paint jobs look really good guys :thumbs_up


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

bust'em1 said:


> heres a pic of my recurve i painted its been painted for about a year now.


I am WOWed!
Very nicely done!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

The easieast way to get a nice looking camo finish on your bow or gun is spray paint. You just buy the appropriate kind/color. Then you go get a bunch of leaves and small twigs and put them over the bow as it is painted. The leaves will make the paint be in their pattern and it will look just like the real thing to the deer. Just make sure you use a bunch of diff colors. We did it to a couple of guns and it looks great. Extra layer of protection too......


----------

